
GNU sed 4.3 released - kasabali
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2017-01/msg00000.html
======
kasabali

      ** Improvements
        sed's regular expression matching is now typically 10x faster
    
        sed now uses unlocked-io where available, resulting in faster I/O
        operations.

------
snowwindwaves
Fixes a bug introduced between 1998 and 2002 (between the last 3.x and first
4.x). Someone somewhere presumably has written a sed script working around the
bug for 15 years!

